# Urge's Down-O-Matic fullface



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks nice any one try one? How is the fit?

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/urge-helmets-2010.html


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

They're rad, but they don't fit me. My head is on the big side, but a M/L D2 fits me perfect with no mods and I can wear a M remedy, for reference. The Urge in L/XL is just too small. Same with their other helmets - they're really small for their size. I wish they fit, because I really like their look.


----------



## seppe71 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Urge*

So the Urge L/XL is too small for your noggin' and you can wear a M Remedy comfortably? If so, Damn it!


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

I tried one on yesterday at Bicycle Emporium. It fit good and was comfortable. They had 2 in stock.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

another article on the helmet - http://www.sicklines.com/2010/12/22/2011-urge-down-o-matic-helmet-review/


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

seppe71 said:


> So the Urge L/XL is too small for your noggin' and you can wear a M Remedy comfortably? If so, Damn it!


Yep. It may depend on how round or oval your head is though. I could get it on, it just wasn't very comfortable (I think it was too tight front to back if I remember right)


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

So this lid is made for a more of a round dome? Hum...


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

I saw this helmet in Bike Magazine last year and I knew then that I had to have it


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I dig mine - fits pretty good for me. I wear a medium in the Giro Remedy (which felt just a tad on the large side), and I think my dome measures like 56cm.

For the Urge helmet, I got the S/M size. It comes with extra padding to change out for sizing, but the stock setup fit me well. A bit on the snug side at first, but not uncomfortable. Now it feels just right, and not quite as bulbous as the Remedy.

One thing to watch out for is how large your goggles are. I have a pair of SMX goggles, and they_ barely_ fit in the opening. Ordered a pair of Oakley Proven's, and they fit just right.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Crap. I wear a L Remedy, and am sort of between the M/L and L/XL on the D2. Guess not.


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anybody know if you can strap a GoPro to one of these? With those vents it doesn't look like it.


----------



## hafnz (Aug 22, 2007)

bad news said:


> Does anybody know if you can strap a GoPro to one of these? With those vents it doesn't look like it.


I'm not sure if there's a full face helmet out there without some sort of grid on the vents.
But, on the Down-o-matic it's a no go for sure as they are all closed.
It can always be mounted with the adhesive mounts thou...


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

bad news said:


> Does anybody know if you can strap a GoPro to one of these? With those vents it doesn't look like it.


Use the 3M sticky pads. They are very secure.


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was asking preemptively, but was actually given a Go Pro for my get-a-year-older day today. I opened the box and saw the sticky mounts and realized the question was null.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

The "veggie" green looks pretty sweet.


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

Thats almost a very nice helmet........but those vents mess the styling up, makes the whole thing look like [email protected]


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

hate to bring this one back from the dead, but I'm interested in one of these lids and can't find anywhere to try one on locally. I know that before a haircut, I fit a M/L D2 perfectly (probably would be a bit loose in one with a haircut or a headsock on), and have a 58.5cm, ovalish-shaped noggin, which is at the bottom end of the L/XL range for the Down-O-Matic. is there anyone in Virginia/WVA/Maryland/NC area that has a L/XL Urge lid I could try on, or am I likely to be OK with the L/XL Down-O-Matic?


----------



## grahamski420 (Jul 7, 2011)

works fine


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

LonesomeCowboyBert said:


> Thats almost a very nice helmet........but those vents mess the styling up, makes the whole thing look like [email protected]


I agree. super cool construction, but those vents look retarded. Ruins the whole thing.


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't have this one but I wear the Enduro-matic (I don't do downhill but I like the threads you all post so I hang in here a little). I have what many would consider to be a large head (wear XL hats, typically XL helmets) and the L/XL has been fine for me. Of course fit is personal but thought I'd share.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

do yourself a favor and really look at one of these helmets before you buy one.
I got one and am not pleased with the quality of this helmet.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Hold up really well id have shattered my skull and had a drooling issue had it failed. This is what 230lbs lawndart to head from ladder did. Concussion, seperated rib, fractured left wrist and water on right knee creased headtube.

Took the helmet and had it looked at, it was not a failure. Held up and did its job.


----------

